# Bruising



## MrsBoyle (Aug 14, 2010)

Is this a side effect of Dylan's insulin.
Since monday we have been holding him down to get the insulin in him and now he is getting line like bruses on his back. 
And today he has got some on his arm were i held him while telling him off.
Could this be anything to his diabetes.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Mrs Boyle I don't know if bruising is anything to do with diabetes, I only get bruises if I bang myself, but please talk to your diabetic nurse about how you have to hold him, or does she know this already, it sounds so upsetting for both of you. Hope someone will come to your help. Sheena


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 14, 2010)

She is coming around on monday to see them, Just horrid to think that we are marking him.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 14, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> She is coming around on monday to see them, Just horrid to think that we are marking him.



Hopefully she will be able to give you some good and positive advice. Good luck for monday-keep us updated. Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi again,

Afraid I don't have a suggestion re the bruising, but I do remember when Dylan's age that whilst being given injections I was allowed to still have my dummy (I know I was really old, even up to 7-ish, not sure if it helps as they probably just hadn't taken it off me because of the jabs)... I just wonder if there is any other non-food kind of bribe you could offer?  Sorry, you've probably already tried all that... I'll call dad & ask if he can remember what they used to do to get me to co-operate...

Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to know that you are having diffculties to give D jabs, I'm lucky Carly is happy to have them so far. 
Hope it's go well tomorrow and you will the support or advice from the nurse, try and stay strong (hug)


----------



## gem123 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi mrs boyle,
i totally know how your feeling i have to do the same with Shannon every now and then not every time though its horrible isn't it, i know you get bruising if your enemic but have never known it to be a side affect with diabetes i hope the diabetic nurse is giving you the support you need, did you order a rufus bear as someone mentioned i have just ordered mine im hoping this will help Shannon, ive also ordered some books from Amazon which explains why he needs the injections etc i started a link of about bedtime stories hope this helps xxxx


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah we have had rufus for a while and today he has started to inject him before  breakfast he did it with a needle at first he seen the needle and ran around the kitchen like a lemon but after he did it he was fine and he did it again for his tea  time one he did it great and wasnt to mardy with his jab when we did it. 

The bruse things are going down now we are not holding him as tight. hope they last for tomorrow afternoon for the nurse.

Enimea does run in the family. 

xx


----------



## rspence (Aug 16, 2010)

*bruising looks bad*

hey - JP bruises often, we were told its more likely to happen if you don't go in at a 90 degree angle with the needle. but when  you're already arm wrestling with the poor child getting the right angle is quite hard.

Jp often has swelling under his arm pits which I wondered if its related to the insulin.

we're enjoying the summer despite the added addition of diabetes,
hope you got some help from your nurse,
rachel


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiya
The nurse says it could  just be my husband holding him to tight, 
And becuase there going it isnt much to worry about.

If it happens again to put a towel padding him and Dylan see if that helps.

x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 18, 2010)

sometimes men didnt realised their own strength, hope its improving now


----------

